# Moose Antler Churchill



## wdcav1952 (Jul 29, 2007)

This one is a Sterling Silver Churchill Rollerball.  It is resting on the moose antler the blank came from.  Comments welcome, all flavors.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice as always.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 29, 2007)

Fantastic pen Cav, we have mooses in Scotland but they are wee furry things with a tail! lol[][]


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 29, 2007)

nice one cav... that's a very nice white, that moose antler. very different from the blank.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 29, 2007)

So THAT is what the rest of my moose antler is going to look like! Thanks for the forecast!  [] Beautiful and classic!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice one Cav, i'am not a big fan of the Churchill, but this makes it look very classy.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 29, 2007)

beautifully done! love it!


----------



## angboy (Jul 29, 2007)

That's a nice combo Cav. And that antler certainly is white. It's almost invisible against the white back ground- hey... someone finally made an invisa-pen![][] (If you squint, the antler disappears and you just see the hardware sitting there- I tried it!)


----------



## TBone (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree, very classy looking pen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice work Cav.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Cav,
 That came out awesome I'm a big fan of antler. Moose is usually more porous, with different colors, did you have to bleach it out or anything


----------



## johncrane (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks good CAV with out the inner core showing l also like the kit you used.[]


----------



## guts (Jul 29, 2007)

Classy looking pen there Cav,very nice.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice looking Antler and I like the choice of kit color, but not a fan of Churhill.TJMO[]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice job, Cav.

Since I have never worked with moose antler, I have no idea.  Is it porous?  Since it is pretty thick, I would expect holes to fill - yes??

Whatever the texture, you did a great job!!!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice Cav. I admire you for using moose antler, that stuff is HARD!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks all for the nice comments.  BTW, that was a lousy pix!  I am having trouble with photo editing since getting a Vista computer.  I was really dependant on the XP power toys. []  I will try to put up a better pix of it with another Churchill I just finished.

Travis, I found this antler to be marvelous to turn.  I used antler from near the tip of one of the tines and found it to be as solid as axis.  You can see a small bit of coloring from the marrow in this pen.  Overall, there was almost no filling in of porosities.

Joe, this antler was just as turned, no bleaching or anything.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 30, 2007)

Ignored again[][][][][][][][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 30, 2007)

What, Ed, you asked a question? []  Sorry, I am posting between patients so I can go home early and be sick and I skipped you.

In the larger parts of the tines there are significant marrow spaces, but so far I have been able to avoid that part of the antler.  Therefore, no fill in needed as yet.  I have found this antler to be an absolute joy to turn, giving the same look as axis antler with much less effort during the turning.

Have a nice trip,


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Cav!!

Sorry to hear you are not "up to par".[][]

(Glad I won't be a patient of yours today!!)[][]


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you have any more that you are willing to sell?


----------



## laurie sullivan (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful pen, William, I really like your pen. I have some moose antler. I wasn't sure I would be able to get the same effect. thanks for the insight of what I might have.

laurie


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />Do you have any more that you are willing to sell?



Sorry, I was just given 3 usable tines and plan to use them myself.


----------



## neon007 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice!!! Thats one way to get rid of those pesky antlers.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful pen, Cav.


----------

